# DIY Divider for 2.5 gallon betta tank



## Sunstar

I don't have my camera handy... so I will simply describe it. Photos will come this evening.

I realise having three betta in a 2.5 is scrunched, for now it's is a stop gap until such time as I can get more 2.5 gallons to take each betta.

Required materials.

Plastic canvas 7 Mesh - $0.69 from Michael's
Slide grip report covers - package of 6 from Staples $2.69(approx.)










I am simply using this to divide a filtered 2.5 gallon betta tank so that the tank can remain with water flow. It has a filter.

Easy for me as I have a sheet of glass to divide the tank to use as a template.

First of all, cut the plastic canvas to the desired size. I would check it for mold bumps that might snare delicate tails. Trim off the remaining stubble and test fit. This is your divider. Please note how flexable it is... next step shores it up.

Take the slide grips from the report cover package. You will need two per divider. So you can get three out of the package.










Slide the grip along the "tall" edge of the divider and stop until it is two mesh holes from the top. Since I am using the 2.5 gallon perfecto tank, it has a groove for the glass. This groove still is used. With the glass, there is space between the divider and tank wall. When I am done, there won't be this space. Cut the slide down to size and reserve the scraps. Put slide on the canvas and take it to the tank.



















Once at the tank, put the newly created divider right to the bottom. The top of the canvas should be flush with the top of the tank. The slides should be butted right against the glass. Flex it a little until the top gets caught in the little peg that helps hold the glass" wiggle it until it is straight and take the piece you reserved and place it over the top edge to shore that up.










This is great for small tanks with filtration that you want to divide. It permits waterflow and keeps the betta girls from biting each other.










Using the Plastic canvas, you can easily make a lid for the tank that provides air and light and easy to cut holes for airlines and heaters. I strongly recommend you use clear plastic for the lid.


----------



## Sunstar

Now in technicolour!


----------



## Riceburner

cool. I used a Dell computer server front grill for mine...lol it was basically the same thing...plastic mesh, but thick enough to stand on it's own. Use what's handy. 3Rs Reduce, reuse, recycle.


----------



## irietek

Great idea and pics.

I was wondering if any of the materials used might become toxic with long use.


----------



## KaylaBot

What an excellent idea. I've been trying to find something suitable for a devider.  This just might work!


----------

